

Ask HN: Links to learn like in college? - redxblood

I&#x27;m a 21 y&#x2F;o male living in Uruguay. Unfortunately, colleges here are unfair and expensive (aren&#x27;t they everywhere)
I have good experience in java and some in python<p>Question: What are good pages to get a college-like education in programming?
======
nanofortnight
MIT OpenCourseWare (OCW): [http://www.scotthyoung.com/blog/mit-
challenge/](http://www.scotthyoung.com/blog/mit-challenge/)

CourseRA courses:
[https://www.coursera.org/courses?orderby=upcoming&lngs=en&ca...](https://www.coursera.org/courses?orderby=upcoming&lngs=en&cats=cs-
ai,cs-programming,cs-systems,cs-theory)

~~~
redxblood
Thanks! Means a lot.

------
faruq
Google for UDACITY

